# Never say Rec.gov doesn't have a sense of humor



## dragonstooth (Jun 6, 2015)

Einstein once defined insanity as "doing the same thing over and over again, expecting different results." 
So most of us qualify as we submit our permit apps to rec.gov, full of hope and expectation, and then come Valentine's Day, open our emails to the usual news, "unsuccessful" yet again ... and again.
But today ... rec.gov wanted to rub it in, and I received 8 emails about my unsuccessful MFKSalmon app sent over a period of many hours thru the night. No worries, thanks rec.gov, I got the message! Insane once again haha.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

dragonstooth said:


> Einstein once defined insanity as "doing the same thing over and over again, expecting different results."
> So most of us qualify as we submit our permit apps to rec.gov, full of hope and expectation, and then come Valentine's Day, open our emails to the usual news, "unsuccessful" yet again ... and again.
> But today ... rec.gov wanted to rub it in, and I received 8 emails about my unsuccessful MFKSalmon app sent over a period of many hours thru the night. No worries, thanks rec.gov, I got the message! Insane once again haha.


Its their best attempt to crush your hope


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Pine said:


> Its their best attempt to crush your hope


Jokes on them, I have no hope of ever drawing.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Now could be the perfect time to find another incredible experience on Recreation.gov


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

"Just in case you forgot, you are still rejected." "Just letting you know you lost, again."

Same thing happened to me!


----------



## LZMJRAFT (May 3, 2021)

Well, being the eternal optomist i just kept opening them to see if any were successful....


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

I got 4 MFS unsuccessful e-mails, but only 1 Main Salmon WINNER e-mail!


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

5 MF rejection emails so far. So weird


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

haha.... rec dot gov doesn't have a sense of humour... there...I said it  😩

I too have gotten many emails...seems to be glitching hard. If it gets over 20 I'm counting it as them telling me its succesful and I'm gonna show up either way.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This kind of automated robot inflicted sadism reminds me of how, when I've been waiting on tech support hold for an hour listening to Muzak, every time a song ends for just an instant I get my hopes up thinking my call is about to be answered....


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

jeffro said:


> Now could be the perfect time to find another incredible experience on Recreation.gov


Every single campsite, cabin and lookout in my area is already booked solid for the year.


----------



## Ransomed (Aug 25, 2021)

Positive reinforcement is so important in raising children correctly. No point in wasting positive reinforcement on river applicants..... 

Maybe the website designers figure that with enough negative reinforcement, fewer people might apply.... therefore benefiting the website designers. Yeah, that's a reasonably good conspiracy theory.


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

I am only 0/5 on these 4 rivers today.


----------



## RFM137 (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it is more fun for them to reject every day you selected and x it the years you apply.


----------



## Awbcolorado (Feb 18, 2018)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> I got 4 MFS unsuccessful e-mails, but only 1 Main Salmon WINNER e-mail!


Me too!!


----------



## Koffler (Aug 4, 2015)

A douyble-negative is a positive, right? 

So if you get any combination of "rejection" notices that are an even # (2, 4, 6, 8 etc), then that means you drew!!!!

Koffler


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

I am at ZERO emails for results- but after logging into my favorite account, when I am looking for bad news, I found that I LOST out on all permits.


----------



## boblarrabee73 (11 mo ago)

This happened to us and we figured that the people in Idaho like people from Colorado like people from Colorado like people from Texas. I'm not sure because I like everyone, you know, mostly.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

So is there any news when the Rogue lottery will be drawn?


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Awbcolorado said:


> Me too!!


We are 8-22 launch. how about you?


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

NativeDiver said:


> I am at ZERO emails for results- but after logging into my favorite account, when I am looking for bad news, I found that I LOST out on all permits.


Keep in mind business email was banned long ago during the spam crisis. Unless you make significant efforts to bi-pass the ban like a mail service like mail chimp does by paying bribes its hard to get business email through. Guessing Rec just pounds out mail getting themselves banned all over. If you have a particularly nasty email host like Comcast, Q, Hotmail, or a number of others getting email may never happen. G mail seems the easiest to get along with or your own private service. Then again, maybe you do not want to see those "LOSER" emails....


----------



## Awbcolorado (Feb 18, 2018)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> We are 8-22 launch. how about you?


7-15


----------

